# Hedgehog won't eat crickets?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I bought my Hedgehog a box of live crickets. He is a fan of Meal worms so I thought I would try him with a new treat! But he showed no interest in the insect huffing whenever it jumped near him so I killed the cricket & placed it in a bowl with a meal worm but still no interest in the cricket but he gobbled up the meal worm happily??


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Some hedgehogs just don't like them.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Some don't like bugs... Amelia's terrified of them.


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Crickets pose too much of challenge for some hedgehogs... mine prefer mealworms, especially dried ones. 
I have the same problem with some of my lizards too... and they're supposed to like them, but nope!


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried live and freezer-killed crickets with my hedgie with no luck. he just ignored them. I had to smoosh them so he could smell the insides and recognize it as food. He loves crickets now, as long as they're pre-squashed.


----------

